# ?? how do I make and view a trail



## Iceisnice (Mar 5, 2005)

ok here is my question- I have a Etrex vista HcX and I want to set a trail that I follow in and out of my hunting stand, because some of it is crops so I only want to make one defined path. So if someone could explain to me how to create and view a trail that will show me where I need to walk in relation to where i am. 

Thanks

If you need me to clarify, I will.


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Clear the tracks from the memory at the starting point of your "Trail". Walk your path to your hunting spot. At that point you want to save your "Tracks" as a route. Give it a name. To follow it out use track back. The follow it in go to routes and select it.

The other way it to create waypoints every time you turn or every 100-200 feet and save them to memory. The just follow the map as you walk in or out. Name them trail 1, trail 2, trail 3 etc.

Steve


----------



## Iceisnice (Mar 5, 2005)

Thanks Ill give it a try


----------

